# Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?



## Carsten88045 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Dass man ohne Fischkontakt wieder nach Hause fährt, gehört ja nun mal dazu. Viele Fehler macht man und kann daraus lernen. Aber wie lernt man was daraus, dass man nicht mal einen Biss hatte? Ich kann ja nicht unter Wasser gucken. Damit ich aber das nächste Mal was anders machen kann, muss ja aber wissen, warum es nicht geklappt hat. Ursachen gibt es ja alle möglichen.
Falsche Stelle, falscher Köder, falsch präsentiert, falsche Uhrzeit, keine Fische da, miese Köderführung.
Aber letzten Endes habe ich an einem Tag ohne Kontakt keine Beurteilungsgrundlage, was ich das nächste Mal anders machen soll.;+

Ich will keine konkreten Tips. Ich will mir das ja gerne selber erarbeiten. Aber ich bin ein analytischer Mensch und bei der Vielzahl der Parameter wird mir ja schlecht, wenn ich überlege, wieviel Zeit ich brauche um systematisch rauszukriegen, warum eine Methode oder ein Köder an genau dem Tag zu der Zeit bei dem Wasserstand un dem Wetter nicht funktioniert hat.#q Oder positiver, welche Methode funktioniert hätte.

Oder hilft da wirklich einfach nur probieren?

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Hi,

zwei Ideen hab ich da spontan.

1. Frag die andern Angler an deinem Gewässer. Die kennen sich bezüglich des Gewässers bestimmt besser aus als die meisten hier im AB. Wenn keiner was fängt ist das evtl. ein Indiz dafür dass nicht so viel drin ist oder sie generell schlecht beissen.

2. Mach ein Video von dir wie du angelst. Dann können sich die Boardies hier ein Bild davon machen wie du angelst und dir Tipps geben. 

Petri!


----------



## Tino34 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

So habe ich es gemacht als ich den See versucht habe kennenzulernen als Bootsangler:

 Ohne Angel erstmal 2-3 mal für ein paar Stunden mit dem Boot die Uferbereiche abfahren (kommt natürlich auf die Größe des Sees an), dann mit Echo über dem See um Strukturen zu finden. Wasseroberfläche beobachten (wo ist Bewegung)! Andere Angler beobachten, aber dezent!

 Danach habe im ersten Jahr mit der Dropshot-Angelei den See und die Stellen erkundet um Barsche zu finden!

 Führ mal eine Art Tabelle mit folgendem Inhalt:

 Wann war ich angeln (Datum / Uhrzeit)
 Wo habe ich gefischt (Tiefe, Temperatur des Wassers, Trübung des Wassers)
 Welcher Köder
 Wetter (Art / Luftdruck / Wind)

 Wirst schon sehen, irgendwann wird es besser, aber du wirst dich an den Gedanken gewöhnen müssen...

 Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Wenn es darum geht nur irgendeinen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle auf Weißfische, oder eben wie Tino auf Barsche konzentrieren, da bestehen einfach die größten Chancen auf Erfolg!

Jürgen


----------



## Carsten88045 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Also zusammenfassend ist es letztendlich ein Aufbauen von Erfahrung. Entweder indem man die irgendwo abgreift oder in dem man sie selber aufbaut. Also werde ich wohl einfach zusehen, dass ich möglichst viel Zeit am Wasser verbringe und an Infos komme.

Das mit den Notizen werde ich mal anfangen.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Hallo Carsten,

den Vorschlag von "Taxidermist" mit dem Weissfisch als Zielfisch ist gar nicht schlecht. 

Denn wenn du dir einen Spot angefüttert hast, dann kannst du einfach mal mit Hakengrößen und Köderarten experimentieren.

Bei einer meiner Angelstellen ist das Ergebniss wirklich erstaunlich, ob ich mit 18ner , 12er oder 8er Haken angeln oder ob ich Wurm oder Made verwende. Selbst die 3 qm Angelfläche ist nicht einheitlich, da eine Strömungskante durchläuft.

Mein Tip -> probieren, probieren und nochmals probieren und immer flexibel bleiben.


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Für die ungefähre richtung hilft das gespräch mit anderen anglern am selben gewässer(abschnit) waren, angelt dort selten mal einer ist wohl generel nicht viel zu erwarten, haben leute die sonst immer fangen nix bekommen war das kein guter tag.

Um ein gewässer kennen zu lernen ist meiner meinung nach erst mal ein ansitz angebracht, so lernt man wo sich die beutefische aufhalten welche es überhaupt sind. Man hat die zeit das geschehen am gewässer mal ruhig zu beobachten bisse mit strömung/wetter/Uhrzeit in verbindung zu bringen und dabei kann man noch über die richtige angelmethode nachdenken.


----------



## malpi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Hi Carsten,

glaub mir ich leider mit dir! Ich habe auch erst letztes Jahr mit dem angeln angefangen und hab ohne Ende Sessions hinter mir, in denen ich als Schneider nach Hause gegangen bin. 

Und das *obwohl* ich auf Weißfisch angel... Das machts noch deprimierender, weil das Feedern immer als idiotensicher verkauft wird.... Nunja, du siehst es gibt keine Garantie. Dafür freut man sich dann um so mehr über einen kleinen Barsch oder Gründling 

Ich werde mir demnächst Rat vom Profi holen. Der LFV Westfalen Lippe bietet Feederkurse mit "Profis" an. Das werde ich wohl mal in Anspruch nehmen. Da ich keine Angler im Bekanntenkreis habe wüsste ich nicht woher ich sonst Tipps von Erfahrenen bekommen soll.

Viele Grüße,

Malte


----------



## Purist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*



Carsten88045 schrieb:


> Oder hilft da wirklich einfach nur probieren?



Nein.. du brauchst Grundlagen, bewährte Methoden und Köder, aber vor allem auch Vertrauen in diese. Das erwirbst du nur durch Erfahrung. 
Quer durch Bank austesten, oder was Anfänger gerne tun: Ständig etwas verändern, jede Methode ausprobieren die sie irgendwo aufschnappen, bringt nichts, steigert aber gewiss den Frust.

Wetter, Uhrzeit, Wind musst du davon konsequent trennen und lernen, diese Umstände richtig einzuschätzen. Die Jahreszeit erwähne ich hier nicht, weil die durchaus direkt Einfluss auf gerade "fängige Köder" haben kann. 
Wegen der Angelstelle musst du lernen, Gewässer zu lesen. So kannst du z.B. anhand der Gewässerstruktur, der Pflanzen am Ufer und der Windrichtung ablesen, wo sich viele Fische aufhalten (können!)..

Zum Fang gehört immer etwas Glück, durch Wissen und Erfahrung kann man es jedoch auf das Notwendigste verringern.


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Die Frage hab ich mir damals auch oft gestellt und glaube dich genau zu verstehen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass sich viele Unsicherheiten und Fragen von selbst erklären wenn man nur immer wieder zum Angeln geht. Also mein Tip, einfach immer weiter versuchen und wenns klappt einfach beim nächsten mal an die selbe Stelle mit der selben Taktik. Dadurch wird sich ein gewisser Erfahrungsschatz aufbauen und du wirst nach und nach die Unsicherheit verlieren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## labralehn (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Ich würde an die Sache folgendermaßen rangehen:

1. Sich auf eine Fischart festlegen, welche im Gewässer oft vorkommt.
2. alles über diese Fischart in Erfahrung bringen
3. gezielt auf diese Fischart angeln

Anmerkung zu 2.:

Welches Maul hat der Fisch - gibt mir einen Hinweis, ob der Fisch eher am Boden, eher im Mittelwasser oder eher an der Oberfläche zu beangeln wäre
Welche Nahrung nimmt der Fisch auf - damit ich meinen Köder entsprechend abstimmen könnte
Wann hat der Fisch Laichzeit
In welchen Monaten werden die meisten Fänge dieser Fischart gemacht.
Bei welcher Wassertemperatur nimmt dieser Fisch die meiste Nahrung auf - hier dann entsprechend flache Stellen suchen oder eben tiefe Stellen


----------



## vermesser (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Ich zitiere mich mal wieder selber, falls es um Raubfisch geht: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/techniklos-raubfisch-finden-und-fangen.html 

Dem habe ich nix hinzuzufügen...das gilt soweit nach wie vor.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Vermessers Text füge ich den hier hinzu, wenn es auf Raubfisch geht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271856

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Ansicht:

1. Alleine starten ist ein sehr sehr hartes Brot. Ich habe selbst als Kind viele dutzend Male an einem Gewässer schwarz geangelt und war stets erfolglos. Nach den ersten zwei Stunden in der Jugendgruppe konnte ich 12 Brassen verhaften und schwebte im 7. Brassenhimmel.

2. Fange mit Zielfischen im unteren Teil der Nahrungskette an. Wer gleich mit Karpfen oder Hecht anfängt, ist selbst Schuld. Das Wissen um den Friedfischbestand und deren Bewegung im Gewässer ist auch für den Fang größerer Fische unersetzlich. Es ist leicht einen Hecht zu fangen, wenn man weiß wo die Futterfische stehen. Außerdem machts mehr Bock 20 Rotaugen als keinen Hecht zu fangen...

3. Gehe oft ans Wasser. Lieber 4x2 Stunden als 1x8 Stunden. So lassen sich leichter Beißzeiten erkennen, man geht aufmerksamer zur Sache und Schneidertage lassen sich leichter verkraften. Nach Möglichkeit sollte man sich also ein Gewässer suchen, das schnell zu erreichen ist.

4. Beginne mit kleinen Gewässern. Bäche und kleine Teiche sind einfacher zu befischen als große Seen.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie johnywalker und labralehn! 

Bringe so viel wie möglich über den ziehlfisch in Erfahrung das ist schon mal die halbe Miete. Der rest ist Erfahrung und die bekommste nur durchs üben und durchbeißen.  

Fischen, Fischen, fischen.... 
Irgendwann kommen die ersten Erfolge und dann gehts recht schnell.  

So wars zumindest bei mir; ) 



P.s. 
Ich kenne allerdings auch genug Leute die nie wirklich erfolgreich sein werden da sie nur mim halben Arsxh bei der sache sind und die Gründe fürs versagen bei allem nur nicht sich srlbst suchen oder es erzwingen wollen, was am ende nur verunsichert!


----------



## Mefomaik (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

@vermesser:toller bericht!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Leute ich sehe es gebnauso wie Jonnie Walker- je mehr Zeit man mit "fraglichen Analysen" verbringt, kann man nicht mit Angeln beschäftigt sein! Mein Rezept ist Folgendes: möglichst viel im Vorfeld beobachten, auch immer wieder aufs Neue, selbst wenn ich das Gewässer schon jahrelang kenne. An neuen Gewässern "scanne" ich mein Gedächtnis ob ich es schonmal mit ähnlichen Gewässern zu tun hatte, und nach möglichst guter Beobachtung im Vorfeld- je nachdem, wie die Zeit es zulässt- prüfe ich zunächst, ob sich damalige Erfahrungen an besagten vergleichbaren Gewässern übertragen lassen auf das aktuell zu Befischende. Selbst das Führen von Fangbüchern sehe ich als überflüssig an- weil wenn "gar nichts geht"- ist es oft das Beste bei "Null anzufangen". Dann frage ich nämlich den Nächstebesten, der mir am wenigsten Ahnung vom Angeln zu haben scheint, welchen Köder ich montieren soll- wenn niemand in der Nähe ist greife ich quasi blind in meine Kösderkiste. Das rettet einem erstaunlich oft den Tag!


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Hi, Du lernst doch aktuell schon daraus, dass Du keinen Biss hattest! Du beobachtest, machst Dir Gedanken dazu, suchst Dir Hilfe und versuchst Lösungsansätze zu finden! So lernt man daraus!

Grüße JK


----------



## Rudelgurke (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Viel probieren/lesen/gucken 

Ansonsten schau doch ob du in deiner Umgebung einen Lehrmeister findest... wo kommst denn her?
Ansonsten im PLZ Bereich schauen...


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> Viel probieren/lesen/gucken



So habe ich auch mal angefangen :q Sehr ,sehr viel lesen und
das nicht nur über Angeltechniken und viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen ! 
Setze ich mit der Kreatur Fisch auseinander .Verhalten ,
Lebensgewohnheiten usw.usw.
Auch die irren nicht einfach kopflos durch den See oder Fluss.
Ausloten ,das a und o beim Angeln.Ohne geht garnichts.
Dann üben,üben ,üben.
Erfahrungen sammeln und bei denen die es können,mit den Augen und Ohren klauen.:q
Notizen machen hatte ich hier gelesen.Auch super.:m


----------



## thanatos (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

gestern war ja ein super Angeltag ,Sonne ,absolute Windstille und ein See
voll mit Fischen.Mein Idikator wie es mit der Beißlust aussieht -mein Gartenteich hat mir alles bestens versprochen.Dann am See ,wollte nur 
stippen für meine geliebte Katze,nirgend wo Taucher ,ein Stipper der mir gleich ganz große Hoffnung gemacht hat -seit zwei Stunden kein Biß ,seit
Anfang April will nichts gehen.Kenne den See ganz gut und hab dann eine top Stelle angesteuert.Es war echt schön,den Bleßhünern und Graugänsen
mit ihren Küken zuzusehen ,paar mal kam der Eisvogel vorbei,ein paar Kraniche dazu der Gesang der Rohrsänger einfach toll.Das einziege was es nicht gab -Fisch  .War von 17-21.30 Uhr auf dem Wasser-kein Ring,keine
Gründelspur,kein einziger Schilfhalm hat sich bewegt.Wenn es nicht ein geschlossener See wäre hätte ich glatt behauptet "die sind ausgewandert".
Angle ja erst 60 Jahre und so kenn das ja schon ,war trotzdem ein schöner Abend ,nur meine Mietze war etwas entäuscht ,hatte mit was anderem 
als Scheba gerechnet ist ja auch noch jung und muß eben noch lernen das es auch mal Schneidertage gibt.


----------



## pike-81 (21. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
So sieht's aus thanatos. 
Nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag.
Aber besser ein schlechter Angeltag, als ein guter Arbeitstag. 
Nur der der Köder im Wasser fängt. 
Man sollte die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben, und Erfahrungen sammeln. 
Meine Taktik ist das Freiwasserfischen auf Hecht. 
Da rechne ich schon vor der Abfahrt mit einem Schneidertag. 
Aber wenn es beißt, rumst es auch richtig. 
Petri


----------



## Carsten88045 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen. Ich habe einen der ersten Tipps befolgt und mich erstmal an Weißfisch gehalten. Ich bin zwar immer noch Schneider, hatte aber diesmal wenigstens Bisse. Die konnte ich allerdings nicht verwerten. Ich denke, da hat es mir an Geduld gefehlt. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Idee, an welcher Stelle und wie ich es weiter probieren werde und dann haut es auch irgendwann hin.

Allerdings habe ich dann mal zwei konkrete Frage. Habe mit einer leichten Pose und einer Made geangelt und konnte zwei Dinge beobachten:
1. Pose wandert auf einmal gegen die minimale Strömung stromauf. Anschlagen oder warten? Habe mich für Anschlagen ins Leere entschieden.
2. Pose wird mehrfach nach unten gezupft und geht dann unter. Anschlagen oder erst noch warten? Habe zügig angeschlagen und es war nichts.


----------



## zanderzone (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Wenn ich mit der Feeder, Stippe oder Rollenrute unterwegs bin, schlage ich sofort an. Der Fisch hat ja bei einem Biss auf jeden Fall die Maden im Maul. Also? Worauf noch warten? Aber mach dir keinen Kopf, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Ich hatte früher das Glück, das mein Vater mir alles beigebracht hat und ich viel mit Kumpels unterwegs war. Such dir am besten nen Gleichgesinnten und versucht euch gegenseitig zu helfen.

Gruß
zanderzone


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Das ist doch nun schon ein klarer Fortschritt, wenn Du inzwischen wenigstens Bisse hast...

Das Anschlagen ist immer so ne Sache - wenn nix hängen bleibt, ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, zuerst mal kleinere Haken zu verwenden (je nach verwendeter Montage natürlich)..


----------



## zanderzone (21. Mai 2014)

So is et! Erkläre doch mal deine Montage.. Rute, Hakengrösse, Schnur etc...


----------



## joedreck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Es kann durchaus sein, dass es kleinfische sinde, welche nur an der made lutschen. Du könntest hier zb eine made ganz auf den haken aufziehen. Oder mal länger warten bis zum anschlag. Oder mal zwei, drei maden verwenden um die kleinsten Fische vom biss abzuhalten.  Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und alle musst du ausprobieren bis es klappt


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Ferndiagnose ist schwierig ,dafür braucht man erst einmal mehr Infos zum Gerät usw.
Aber ich hätte auch zu dem von dir beschriebenen Zeitpunkt
angeschlagen .
So etwas passiert halt.Ist Angeln :q
Mit mehr Erfahrung und die wirst du auch bekommen,kannst 
du endsprechend reagieren und dann trotzdem Fische fangen.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Hallo Carsten,


fange mit der gleichen Montage immer meine KöFi.

1.) Nicht anschlagen
2.) Anschlagen wenn der Fisch eindeutig Zug auf der Pose hat (wenn es nur diese "zucker" sind dann lutscht der Fisch an der Made - wenn die Pose mit Zug schräg wegzieht oder untergeht - dann ist der Fisch meisten dran)

Wichtig ist natürlich hier auch die Hakengröße, die Anzahl der Maden und die vernünftige Ausbleiung. 18ner Haken solltest du schon im Gepäck haben.


----------



## thanatos (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Fische lutschen nicht an der Made ,(wer mir das Gegenteil weißmachen will 
den möchte doch bitten mal ein Video zu drehen)sie saugen den köder erst mal ein und in dem Moment muß auch der Anhieb kommen.Zuschauer haben sich manchmal schon gewundert "wie haste das gesehen die Pose war doch gar nicht untergegangen?"Angle generell wenn es auf Kleinfische wie Ukeleis oder Plötzen geht mit 14er Plätchenhaken von Kamasan oder
Profi Blinker mit zwei Maden.Egal wieviel  Tragkraft die Pose hat sie muß 
exakt so ausgebleit sein das sie bei 0,17g total unter geht ,
verlier nicht den Mut der Erfolg kommt mit der Übung.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Hallo,

ob saugen oder lutschen nun den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt und das Problem tangieren |bigeyes
Dann stell mal dein Video ein. Welche Unterschiede weißt eine ausgeluschte Made gegen eine ausgesaugte Made auf ??

Dann kann man ja froh sein ohne Kamsan oder Profi Blinker und 0,17g gemessenen Auftrieb überhaupt Fische Plötze fängt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

:mFrag  Dich erst Mal lieber nicht, warum Du als Schneider heimgehst, sondern  überlege Dir lieber, an was es gelegen haben könnte, wenn Du einen Biss  bekommen hast!

Den analytischen Grundgedanken in allen Ehren, aber erfolgreich Angeln ist großteils eine Instinktsache!
Du müßt ein Gespür entwickeln, wann was funktioniert...

Weißfischangeln ist da schon mal der richtige Ansatz, denn dabei hat man die höchste Bissfrequenz.
(Und auch dabei gehen selbst  Profis u.U. mal als Schneider heim...
Also keine Bange, das wird schon!)

Beschäftige Dich erst mal viel mit der Therorie und probiere verschiedenes aus.
Wechsel mal den Köder, versuche es an flachen und tiefen Stellen, angel am Grund und im Freiwasser, etc.
Ein bisschen Geduld ist dabei natürlich immer nötig...

Wenn Du Bisse bekommst, bist Du ja schon mal auf dem richtigen Weg. #6


----------



## thanatos (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

@ Wegberger-tut mir leid wenn du dich ans Bein gepullert fühls,war nicht
meine Absicht ,einen Fisch der nicht zwei Maden eingesaugt bekommt
den will man sicher nicht angeln,die Haken waren ja nur eine Empfehlung weil sie wirklich sehr gut sind ,aber vielleicht kennst du ja noch bessere.
Also bitte keinen Streit um solche Lullerchins!


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Wie köderst du den deine Maden an?
Evtl drückst du die Hakenspitze beim Anschlag in die Made rein statt ins Fischmaul. 
Hoffe der Link funxt. 
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/angeltechniken/angeltipps/maden-richtig-aufziehen

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faeng...Zielfisch-Rotauge-7-Koederkniffe-fuer-Stipper


----------



## Rudelgurke (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen. Such dir jemanden der's kann und lass es dir zeigen. Wenn du weist wie man erfolgreich Köderfische fängt, kanns mit eigenen Erfahrungen losgehen.
Aber bringt ja nix, wenn du nicht sicher weist wie das geht und dann aus solch unsicheren Erfahrungen Schlüsse für Großfisch ziehst.

Ich glaube ich biete jetzt auch so Fischguidings für Jungangler an. Kann man ja dicke Kohle machen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Na du da  würd ich sagen bei Ostwind Generell die Ruten stehen lassen,
und auch mal daran denken das fische auch Ruhe fahsen haben  ,und mal an Futter denken das soll den Fisch  anregen und ned  zum ruhen bewegen ,und es gibt Tage  dakannst machen wa sdu willst da is nix los 

Also auch mal so sehne  wa smachen die andern wie is deren Erfolg .
Und am tag is meisst wneiger beiss lust als Nachts  besondes mit monaten ohne R  also mehr nachts  als am tag also meine erfolge zeigen abends ab 20 uhr bis zum sonnenaufgang is de beste zeit 
lg


----------



## Carsten88045 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*

Nachdem ich hier ja einiges an Tipps gekriegt habe, haben sich auch erste Erfolge eingestellt.
Habe mir eine Stelle gesucht, wo man definitiv Fischaktivität beobachten und wo auch andere erfolgreich geangelt haben. Pose, Wurm und ein bisschen Geduld. Und dann klappte das auch. Kleine Spinner waren an gleicher Stelle ebenfalls erfolgreich. 
War zwar noch nichts großes dabei, aber Döbel und Barsche gab es da. 
Geschätzt konnte ich bei den Bissen an der Pose 70-80% verwandeln.
Ich für mich habe schonmal eines gelernt: Zwei Posenruten sind für mich eine zuviel. Das geht in die Binsen.

Jetzt werde ich mir da mal noch ein paar Köderfische stippen und dann mal schauen, ob sich da noch was größeres rumtreibt. (Rumtreiben tut sichs, konnte ich schon beobachten. Eher mal schauen, ob ich es an den Haken kriege.)

Eine Frage ist dafür neu aufgetaucht:
Was für Posenbauformen bieten sich bei moderatem Wellengang (20-30cm) an? Meine relativ kurze 1g-Pose ist gestern lustig getanzt. Da wird das mit dem Bisse erkennen schon schwieriger.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :mFrag  Dich erst Mal lieber nicht, warum Du als Schneider heimgehst, sondern  überlege Dir lieber, an was es gelegen haben könnte, wenn Du einen Biss  bekommen hast!



That's it!

Als Schneider geht man ja, von Stipp/Feederfischern abgesehen, öfter mal nach Hause. Als Spinnfischer, je nach Revier und Zielfisch, sogar regelmäßig, von daher ist es sehr viel effektiver, wenn du versuchst, herauszubekommen, warum du an einem speziellenTag erfolgreich warst. Das sind die Parameter, die für konstanten Erfolg interessant sind, nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## feederbrassen (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*



Carsten88045 schrieb:


> Eine Frage ist dafür neu aufgetaucht:
> Was für Posenbauformen bieten sich bei moderatem Wellengang (20-30cm) an? Meine relativ kurze 1g-Pose ist gestern lustig getanzt. Da wird das mit dem Bisse erkennen schon schwieriger.



:q Klasse , bei 20 - 30 cm moderatem Wellengang...#6
hihihi:c
Zur Antwort : In einem Stillgewässer nimmt man Posen mit tiefliegendem Schwerpunkt ,Tropfenform oder sehr schlanke.
So sind diese nicht so anfällig für Wellengang.:q
Im Fließwasser umgekehrt 
Allerdings ist es allgemein schwierig bei moderatem Wellengang von 20-30 cm :q


----------



## Carsten88045 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wie kriege ich raus, warum ich als Schneider nach Hause gehe?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> :q Klasse , bei 20 - 30 cm moderatem Wellengang...#6
> hihihi:c
> Zur Antwort : In einem Stillgewässer nimmt man Posen mit tiefliegendem Schwerpunkt ,Tropfenform oder sehr schlanke.
> So sind diese nicht so anfällig für Wellengang.:q
> ...



Kann man sich halt nicht immer aussuchen.#c

Ich werd's mal mit einer längeren Pose mit tiefem Schwerpunkt probieren, wenn die Welle wieder steht.#6


----------

